# Another goodbye



## Kume (Dec 9, 2008)

Blah blah blah, parents found out I was a furry, blah blah goodbye for a while.

Sorry, but I just needed to put this out there so some people dont worry while I am gone.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Erm ... ok .... OÃ´

Well, see you later buddy.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

and their stopping you from going on here? wtf.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm happy my dad isn't like that.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

Later, man.  Hope you get things worked out with the folks and come back soon.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)

Have fun on the outside world.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Kume... ._.

I'll miss you and I hope you get my letter.


----------



## Kume (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope so too.

Last post for who knows how long.


Ill see ya when I see ya


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Be safe and take care.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

Parents suck.

See ya later.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Later, man.  Hope you get things worked out with the folks and come back soon.



^ This. :/


----------



## Uro (Dec 9, 2008)

So like that's stopping you from being on the forums how?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay.  See ya soon hopefully.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 9, 2008)

lorl got some sort of shit-in-head-parents? 
How old are you? Why do you care about that?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

mh, not a big loss


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll miss you, I hope you come back soon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2008)

this sucks major ass :/
i hope this turns out ok for you :O


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

See ya later, Hope everything works out


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2008)

That's what you get for fucking dogs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

another fur downed cause of folks


----------



## Magikian (Dec 9, 2008)

Just another dumbass teen who's life is ruled over by their parents.

KUME, ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope you get back online soon ={


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Bye Bye Mr Foxx. I'll miss your purple hair


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

NOOOO COME BACK


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> and their stopping you from going on here? wtf.



This.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Bye Bye Mr Foxx. I'll miss your purple hair



He has purple hair? :O And hey dude :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even know parents knew what furries are... 

ah well, see ya soon.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He has purple hair? :O And hey dude :3



His foxiness has purple hair. And hey! I didn't get to post much today because I have this compulsion to read everything of interest that I've missed in the last 18-20 hours since I was last on. I've only just barely caught up even though I was brave and skipped over some stuff I wanted to read 

EDIT: This thread reminds me... I miss Cearux


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> His foxiness has purple hair. And hey! I didn't get to post much today because I have this compulsion to read everything of interest that I've missed in the last 18-20 hours since I was last on. I've only just barely caught up even though I was brave and skipped over some stuff I wanted to read


You have to admit, foxes are the best species.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> This thread reminds me... I miss Cearux



We all miss one or more people, you'll get over it soon.*sighs*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> His foxiness has purple hair. And hey! I didn't get to post much today because I have this compulsion to read everything of interest that I've missed in the last 18-20 hours since I was last on. I've only just barely caught up even though I was brave and skipped over some stuff I wanted to read
> 
> EDIT: This thread reminds me... I miss Cearux



Aww, that's okay :3 I missed you though. I get that compulsion in the mornings, Callum can vouch for me on that. He woke me up this morning, first thing I do is go on here :3 I think I text him too often, lol. He's the only furry who's number I have  ^_^


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, ok then.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Aww, that's okay :3 I missed you though. I get that compulsion in the mornings, Callum can vouch for me on that. He woke me up this morning, first thing I do is go on here :3 I think I text him too often, lol. He's the only furry who's number I have  ^_^


orly?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> You have to admit, foxes are the best species.



I couldn't choose, so many of them are awesome.



pheonix said:


> We all miss one or more people, you'll get over it soon.*sighs*



I often wonder where a lot of people I liked from here have disappeared to.



Ren-Raku said:


> Aww, that's okay :3 I missed you though. I get that compulsion in the mornings, Callum can vouch for me on that. He woke me up this morning, first thing I do is go on here :3 I think I text him too often, lol. He's the only furry who's number I have  ^_^



I used to peek in the mornings, but it's so cold now that I just can't get out of bed until I absolutely have to. The most I can be on is 6pm ish to 12am (unless I stay late)

PS. I need to get my new (second hand) phone registered to my card so I can join in on the fun and txt ppl w/ txt spk tht i dont no how 2 read


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I couldn't choose, so many of them are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really isnt that much fun when its literally like 50 times a day ><



nah i like it rly.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I often wonder where a lot of people I liked from here have disappeared to.



They either got banned, got bored, or lost there access to the net. Some might pop back up eventually but I doubt it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I used to peek in the mornings, but it's so cold now that I just can't get out of bed until I absolutely have to. The most I can be on is 6pm ish to 12am (unless I stay late)
> 
> PS. I need to get my new (second hand) phone registered to my card so I can join in on the fun and txt ppl w/ txt spk tht i dont no how 2 read



Heh, I check from my bed hehe, I've got WiFi on my phone and view/post most of the time from it. As I'm doing it right now. And if you do end up having conversations with me via text, you don't have to worry about that silly text speak, I always make sure my texts are completely coherent English. Or German, depending on who I'm texting. What network will you be on?


----------



## Deko (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> This.



Epic win reply!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Deko said:


> Epic win reply!



Zuh?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> really isnt that much fun when its literally like 50 times a day ><
> 
> 
> 
> nah i like it rly.



I text about maybe 20 times a year.



pheonix said:


> They either got banned, got bored, or lost there access to the net. Some might pop back up eventually but I doubt it.



The only person I can think of that was banned was azure. I should make a list of people and put up posters 
"HAVE YOU SEEN THIS FURfag"



Ren-Raku said:


> Heh, I check from my bed hehe, I've got WiFi on my phone and view/post most of the time from it. As I'm doing it right now. And if you do end up having conversations with me via text, you don't have to worry about that silly text speak, I always make sure my texts are completely coherent English. Or German, depending on who I'm texting. What network will you be on?



For me texting is a major event usually. I have to plan it all out to fit within the character limit. First I write it in full english, then if I go over the limit I go back and start rewording things, squashing things up, removing non-vital punctuation, etc. I normally end up exactly on the limit or a few characters below it . I think I'm on orange btw.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> For me texting is a major event usually. I have to plan it all out to fit within the character limit. First I write it in full english, then if I go over the limit I go back and start rewording things, squashing things up, removing non-vital punctuation, etc. I normally end up exactly on the limit or a few characters below it . I think I'm on orange btw.



I used to have to do that when I was on a PAYG plan. I'm now on a contract with Vodafone that my dad pays for, so I get too many texts. I text far, far too much! Callum lies, I send way more than 50 a day to him, lol. XxX


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> The only person I can think of that was banned was azure. I should make a list of people and put up posters
> "HAVE YOU SEEN THIS FURfag"



 lol That doesn't sound like a bad idea, I'd like to see a few faces that aren't around anymore back.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I used to have to do that when I was on a PAYG plan. I'm now on a contract with Vodafone that my dad pays for, so I get too many texts. I text far, far too much! Callum lies, I send way more than 50 a day to him, lol. XxX


im jusy lying to myself because i only get 500 texts a month and i have probably used up all of them in a few days.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

I wish there was a way to steal free texts. When I don't feel the need to pay for something I don't see it as being wrong.


----------



## Kobura (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow when I started exhibiting snakelike tendancies, it was a big change.

I acted different... sounded different... talked different sometimes.

And worst of all, was the reaction from my friends and parents.

My friends made fun of me, started saying the reason I got cold so fast was "CAUSE YOUR A DAMN SNAKE"

My mom...

My mom had the worst reaction of all.

...

...

She started yelling for me whenever there were National Geographic snake shows on.

The worst part of it was...

I'd already seen these episodes.

(All of the above was greatly exaggerated)

Seriously if you just treat it like a slightly-more-than-favorite-animal or a not-passing obsession with something or something like that, I don't understand how people get kicked out for this crap. I mean my friends know I'm a furry. Most of them even know me as Kobura now. There was NO change, even when just a few weeks ago I came out to them as not-straight. My mom doesn't care, my dad doesn't REALLY know but definitely associates me with scalekind of all sorts. I guess I didn't treat it like a secret so nobody thinks it's a secret.

But then again I don't go around saying "oh murr yiff my tailhole lol" nor do I exhibit the classic disgusting furry tendancies. It's like a minor template added onto what I was already like to everyone.

Come out to people as a fur, if you must. But moreso let them find out, then when you're drilled about it, remember to say "Yeap. I've been this for (howeverlong) and you never noticed or cared. I wear it all out on my sleeve. I didn't change overnight. How much do you really care?"

Fortunately for me that answer was "Change what? So we're still playing Halo tonight rite?"

Make it casual and it'll be casual.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I wish there was a way to steal free texts. When I don't feel the need to pay for something I don't see it as being wrong.


there probably is. (instant messaging)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I wish there was a way to steal free texts. When I don't feel the need to pay for something I don't see it as being wrong.



How much are you paying per month for your phone now? Because O2 do unlimited texts + 600 minutes for Â£20 a month if you're interested xxx <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Kobura said:


> Wow when I started exhibiting snakelike tendancies, it was a big change.
> 
> I acted different... sounded different... talked different sometimes.
> 
> ...



snake thread is that-a-way! --------->


----------



## Uro (Dec 9, 2008)

Kobura said:


> Wow when I started exhibiting snakelike tendancies, it was a big change.
> 
> I acted different... sounded different... talked different sometimes.
> 
> ...


 
Shut up.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How much are you paying per month for your phone now? Because O2 do unlimited texts + 600 minutes for Â£20 a month if you're interested xxx <3



Well I'm not paying anything at the moment, but it'll be pay as you go. I suppose I could afford Â£20 a month, but I'm not much of a text/phone whore to really get my moneys worth. You'll have to corrupt me. :twisted:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Well I'm not paying anything at the moment, but it'll be pay as you go. I suppose I could afford Â£20 a month, but I'm not much of a text/phone whore to really get my moneys worth. You'll have to corrupt me. :twisted:



I used not to be, but I find that if I have something, I think "Hey, why not use it?". It's pretty addictive for me, hehe. Corrupt you? If you want me to, heck, I'd walk to the ends of the earth on hot coals if that's what Snowy wants :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I used not to be, but I find that if I have something, I think "Hey, why not use it?". It's pretty addictive for me, hehe. Corrupt you? If you want me to, heck, I'd walk to the ends of the earth on hot coals if that's what Snowy wants :3



That's so sweet! I'd never ask you to do something like that though.


----------



## Kijhavoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Blah blah blah, parents found out I was a furry, blah blah goodbye for a while.
> 
> Sorry, but I just needed to put this out there so some people dont worry while I am gone.




...I just don't get why its a bad thing.


----------



## Kijhavoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay whoa, I just noticed this cause my local Rock station talked about it, Nerf Herder? Star Wars reference? Awsome I guess 

I Nerf the Herd's, sweet.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> That's so sweet! I'd never ask you to do something like that though.



Or something equally as difficult I'd do it for you <3



Kijhavoz said:


> Okay whoa, I just noticed this cause my local Rock station talked about it, Nerf Herder? Star Wars reference? Awsome I guess
> 
> I Nerf the Herd's, sweet.



No idea, I'm not a Star Wars fanatic, I like the films though. Am I speaking to L? Do you hold things in your finger and thumb? Do you eat an excess amount of sweets? Do you handcuff yourself to Light Yagami? (Read that name backwards and you get "I'm a gay".)


----------



## Kijhavoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Or something equally as difficult I'd do it for you <3
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, I'm not a Star Wars fanatic, I like the films though. Am I speaking to L? Do you hold things in your finger and thumb? Do you eat an excess amount of sweets? Do you handcuff yourself to Light Yagami? (Read that name backwards and you get "I'm a gay".)



Nice, Other people know of Death note  Well, if light was real I don't know about that, but that misa-misa yeah.

( honestly I have to commission for my avatar cause my art skill = .5 )


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Kijhavoz said:


> Nice, Other people know of Death note  Well, if light was real I don't know about that, but that misa-misa yeah.
> 
> ( honestly I have to commission for my avatar cause my art skill = .5 )



Heh, I love Death Note, it's an absolutely awesome anime. And yeah, Misa-misa, I'd definately. I liked the part where she was tied up, lol. Gave me a boner more like!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Heh, I check from my bed hehe, I've got WiFi on my phone and view/post most of the time from it. As I'm doing it right now. And if you do end up having conversations with me via text, you don't have to worry about that silly text speak, I always make sure my texts are completely coherent English. Or German, depending on who I'm texting. What network will you be on?



Are you using:
Mozilla/5.0 (SymbianOS/9.2; U; Series60/3.1 NokiaN81-1/10.0.026 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 ) AppleWebKit/413 (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/413 *?*

lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Are you using:
> Mozilla/5.0 (SymbianOS/9.2; U; Series60/3.1 NokiaN81-1/10.0.026 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 ) AppleWebKit/413 (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/413 *?*
> 
> lol



No idea what browser I'm using, it's from a Nokia N81-1 8GB, and as it's in where I see the text you posted, I'm guessing you're right :3 Good night, until tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

ROH ROH KILL YOUR PARENTS


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> mh, not a big loss





LizardKing said:


> That's what you get for fucking dogs.


 Shut up and stop being pricks.

Anyways, see you when you get back Kume.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh damn. STOP THE FORUMS SOMEONE IMPORTANT IS LEAVING!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Oh damn. STOP THE FORUMS SOMEONE IMPORTANT IS LEAVING!



Hey guys I'm leaving the forums

forever


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

....wow that sucks. Hope to see you back soon.



Hydramon said:


> Shut up and stop being pricks.
> 
> Anyways, see you when you get back Kume.


 
I agree with Hydra, quit being such an ass to kume


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys I'm leaving the forums
> 
> forever


NOOOOOOOOO
Why would you do this?


----------



## Takun (Dec 9, 2008)

Yo dawg, we heard you like goodbyes so we put a goodbye in your goodbye so you can leave while you leave.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> Why would you do this?



For attention.



Takumi_L said:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like goodbyes so we put a goodbye in your goodbye so you can leave while you leave.



Yo dawg, we heard you like attention so we put your cock in your ass so you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like attention so we put your cock in your ass so you can go fuck yourself.


 
Impressive.


----------



## Takun (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> For attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dawg, we heard you like attention so we put your cock in your ass so you can go fuck yourself.



Yes please.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> For attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dawg, we heard you like attention so we put your cock in your ass so you can go fuck yourself.


 
Nicely put.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ROH ROH KILL YOUR PARENTS


There are alternatives to killing.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There are alternatives to killing.


 Yeah! Like locking them in a basement or something!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yeah! Like locking them in a basement or something!


Replace them with altered doubles.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Replace them with altered doubles.


 Replace them all together?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Replace them all together?


Or... Having Kume live with me.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There are alternatives to killing.



Kill them or kill yourself it's your choice.



Silibus said:


> Replace them with altered doubles.



You'll have to kill those, too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kill them or kill yourself it's your choice.
> You'll have to kill those, too.


Die die die? Kill kill kill.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Or... Having Kume live with me.



So you can kill him?


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 9, 2008)

http://i34.tinypic.com/24ymkh3.jpg


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, your parents know you're a furry. What's the problem?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

They freaked the fuck out is what

Probably assumed he wanted to have sex with animals.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They freaked the fuck out is what
> 
> Probably assumed he wanted to have sex with animals.


OMG MY SON WANTS TO FUCK ANYTHING ON FOUR LEGS

*random Furry Site*

OMG A PICTURE OF A FOX ANTHRO ENJOYING BEING FUCKED BY A DOG

Furries: we fucking set ourselves up


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

ANTHROS ARE NOT ON FOUR LEGS >:C

. . .

Well in some positions they are....


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ANTHROS ARE NOT ON FOUR LEGS >:C
> 
> . . .
> 
> Well in some positions they are....


Doggy style anyone...and keep that damn horse away from meh


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 10, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Replace them all together?


 
Just take the ones from Invader Zim!


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Dec 10, 2008)

Kume, if you ever get to read this, you already know what I've got to say. I'll miss you, hun, and will wait patiently for you to come back after your parents have come to their senses. They can't touch you, nor can they force you to change. We just have to ride this out, and everything will be fine.

To the world you might be one person, but to one person you might be the world. Come back soon, love.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Nobody misses you.  Just though I'd let you know.  After a week, people will be like, who? Purple faggot fox who?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Kume, if you ever get to read this, you already know what I've got to say. I'll miss you, hun, and will wait patiently for you to come back after your parents have come to their senses. They can't touch you, nor can they force you to change. We just have to ride this out, and everything will be fine.
> 
> To the world you might be one person, but to one person you might be the world. Come back soon, love.


 
Heart-Warming, to say the least.

---

I'm quite shocked to see someone on this forum with some sort of _real _emotion.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Heart-Warming, to say the least.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm quite shocked to see someone on this forum with some sort of _real _emotion.


He isnt the only one. Kume is a brother to me. I will never forget him, in fact im going to move over there to help him as much as I can.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

I think they're dating or something so it doesn't count.

Silibus doesn't count either because his entire existence revolves around helping other people.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There are alternatives to killing.



Oh right. *locks Silibus in a cupboard*


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Parents ... 
I'm glad I'm outta that age where parents are freaking out because they see and hear "strange new" things their children are interested in. They don't that much about my interests anymore since they finally accepted that I'm old enough to make my own decisions.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds like they caught you with porn.  Doesn't matter that you're a furry.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 10, 2008)

See ya Kume.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Always remeber FOIL.
First
Inner
Outer
Last.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Silibus doesn't count either because his entire existence revolves around helping other people.



It seems you are the opposite, at least on these forums.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Magikian said:


> It seems you are the opposite, at least on these forums.



We need SOME kind of balance here, don't we?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Ying and Yang.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Ying and Yang.



Dom and sub.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yeah  

Remeber kids always use a condom.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Remeber kids always use a condom.



That made me lol.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

xD Yeah boiiii 

*breakdances*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2008)

I barely know ya, but man, that sucks.  I wish you all the best.   Smile at the well-wishers, give the bird to the *holes, and keep your chin up.

As the great Maynard James Keenan once sang.

"Change has come
Keep your dignity
Take the high road
Take it like a man"

_Mama Sed_ - Puscifer


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> xD Yeah boiiii
> 
> *breakdances*



DAMN YOU, FLAVOR FLAV, YOU ARE SO LATE 80s - EARLY 90s!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

NOW LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT TURNED UPSIDE DOWN.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> NOW LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT TURNED UPSIDE DOWN.



THIS IS A STORY ALL ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT FLIP-TURNED UPSIDE DOWN!

GET IT RIGHT.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Deko said:


> Epic win reply!



Oh snap!  I spy a Deko.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> THIS IS A STORY ALL ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT FLIP-TURNED UPSIDE DOWN!
> 
> GET IT RIGHT.


 FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 10, 2008)

All I can say is good luck...and hope things with the folks get worked out.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU



I now give you permission to CUT YOURSELF. >=3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I now give you permission to CUT YOURSELF. >=3


 *cuts bread* Oh wai...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *cuts penis* Oh wai...


 

EFA. Couldn't decide whether to put penis or Belleh there...


----------



## Kume (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> This thread reminds me... I miss Cearux


 
As do I.

 And looking back over this thread, I don't even want to come back. Even tho my parents told me that whatever I do is okay with them, and decided to accept me the way I am, I dont think that its worth it. And I am willing to bet some retard is going to talk crap about this post as well. :/ 

It just goes to prove my point.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

At the end of the day, I'm not gonna dissuede you or persuede you to do anything. It's nice to see that your parents accept you the way you are, but don't let them talk you into anything you don't want to.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys I'm leaving the forums
> 
> forever


 
Late post is late.

BUT ... NO THE F*&^ YOU'RE NOT!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> my parents told me that whatever I do is okay with them, and decided to accept me the way I am



thats nice! at least that worked out nice for you^^
not all parents are like that, you should consider yourself very lucky about that^^


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Epic Fail? How did you chop off half the thread, just lock the whole thing.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Why?  It seemed to be going fine until that point.  :]


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Not really, but whatever.

This applies, to be honest.  http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32456


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *cuts cheese* Oh wai...


 ETTM


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ETTM


wat


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wat


 Is it chedder cheese?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 10, 2008)

woot another attention whore thread 

*adds attention*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Edit to the max


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

> Edit to the max


no I mean, why did you cut me? :<



Zanzer said:


> Is it chedder cheese?


Tilsiter


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no I mean, why did you cut me? :<



Because people usually don't put a complete cheese loaf on their breakfast sandwich.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no I mean, why did you cut me? :<


 Because I can?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because I can?


*rapes you* I can do this too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

Magnus said:


> woot another attention whore thread
> 
> *adds attention*



(this doesnt go against you, it was just the first post like this i saw )

isnt it part of a community to be at least a little caring? everything is supposed is to be fine and dandy (yeah i know, this the internet and its hard to achieve this ._.) and everyone complains about this gigantic BAAAAAW-fest but how do you want to approach this without beeing friendly?
in my opinion a community is some sort of 'anonymous family'. we dont REALLY know each other but there should at least be some respect and caring. there is a human being on the other side of the line and you want to be treated nicely yourself, right?

someone complaints about his/her life? fine, let him/her do so! if its a bad situation for that person stay out if you dont want to hear it or say something nice to help him/her!
if its a dumb or self provoked situation... say it in a nice way^^
whats the point of being provoking or mean? it puts the other person even more down, there is more tention in the community and you gain nothing for yourself...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you, CaptainCool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *rapes you* I can do this too.


 Lol, under age B&.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol, under age B&.


I'm not underage


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I'm not underage


 Last time I check, You were 16.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Last time I check, You were 16.


 
...16 is the age of consent (here, at least?).


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

Magikian said:


> It seems you are the opposite, at least on these forums.



That's exactly right.



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Dom and sub.



Heh



Mr_foxx said:


> As do I.
> 
> And looking back over this thread, I don't even want to come back. Even tho my parents told me that whatever I do is okay with them, and decided to accept me the way I am, I dont think that its worth it. And I am willing to bet some retard is going to talk crap about this post as well. :/
> 
> It just goes to prove my point.



I am talking crap about this post as well.

You're a pussy.

If you don't want to post here then don't, you already post so rarely that no one will notice if you stop.



Bambi said:


> Late post is late.
> 
> BUT ... NO THE F*&^ YOU'RE NOT!



Well posts like this just make me not want to come back!



CaptainCool said:


> whats the point of being provoking or mean?



It's not a good idea to reinforce bad behavior.

Besides, it's fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

He's 16 here, But in his FA page it said he's 18?


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> (this doesnt go against you, it was just the first post like this i saw )
> 
> isnt it part of a community to be at least a little caring? everything is supposed is to be fine and dandy (yeah i know, this the internet and its hard to achieve this ._.) and everyone complains about this gigantic BAAAAAW-fest but how do you want to approach this without beeing friendly?
> in my opinion a community is some sort of 'anonymous family'. we dont REALLY know each other but there should at least be some respect and caring. there is a human being on the other side of the line and you want to be treated nicely yourself, right?
> ...


They can do it elsewhere.  That's the point.  Also, this isn't a family, in any way shape or form, and I question  the sanity of any person who is desperate enough to attempt to form that relationship.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's 16 here, But in his FA page it said he's 18?


you need to be 18 to see adults art, tho


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you need to be 18 to see adults art, tho



It's easy to trick the system so no you don't. People are just really stupid around here and tell people there real age and they get caught.


----------



## Hardstyle_lemur (Dec 10, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> They can do it elsewhere. That's the point. Also, this isn't a family, in any way shape or form, and I question the sanity of any person who is desperate enough to attempt to form that relationship.


 
Just from this page, I can tell how stupid "some people" are. Its the internet, let whoever bitch about whatever. Simple as that. Don't like it? Just move on, its realy easy :]


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> They can do it elsewhere.  That's the point.  Also, this isn't a family, in any way shape or form, and I question  the sanity of any person who is desperate enough to attempt to form that relationship.



of course not, an online community is not a real family. i share that point with you. i dont like long distance relationships and usualy people i meet online dont mean a lot to me (there are certain exceptions of course^^)
but that is no reason not to be nice. if someone attacks you directly to begin with, fine. go for it.
but mocking someone who is down already? na, thats not my style


----------



## Magnus (Dec 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> (this doesnt go against you, it was just the first post like this i saw )
> 
> isnt it part of a community to be at least a little caring? everything is supposed is to be fine and dandy (yeah i know, this the internet and its hard to achieve this ._.) and everyone complains about this gigantic BAAAAAW-fest but how do you want to approach this without beeing friendly?
> in my opinion a community is some sort of 'anonymous family'. we dont REALLY know each other but there should at least be some respect and caring. there is a human being on the other side of the line and you want to be treated nicely yourself, right?
> ...




OP posted this thread to gain attention, i gave it, that's how much i care about him :3


----------



## Takun (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> As do I.
> 
> And looking back over this thread, I don't even want to come back. Even tho my parents told me that whatever I do is okay with them, and decided to accept me the way I am, I dont think that its worth it. And I am willing to bet some retard is going to talk crap about this post as well. :/
> 
> It just goes to prove my point.



CRAWWWWWWWWWWWLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG
IIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
MMMMMYYYYYYYYY
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

Magnus said:


> OP posted this thread to gain attention, i gave it, that's how much i care about him :3



as i said, i didnt mean you^^ it was just about this whole "attention-whoring-thing"...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you need to be 18 to see adults art, tho



Thank God I'm 18 then.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thank God I'm 18 then.


ah *wink*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ah *wink*



I'm not gonna wink back ya know...It looks like you have something in your eyes. *muzzlepaw*


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> of course not, an online community is not a real family. i share that point with you. i dont like long distance relationships and usualy people i meet online dont mean a lot to me (there are certain exceptions of course^^)
> but that is no reason not to be nice. if someone attacks you directly to begin with, fine. go for it.
> but mocking someone who is down already? na, thats not my style


Well we agree on something, but honestly, I don't believe the OP is either down or out.  Somebody has to stop the crap flood.



Hardstyle_lemur said:


> Just from this page, I can tell how stupid "some people" are. Its the internet, let whoever bitch about whatever. Simple as that. Don't like it? Just move on, its realy easy :]


Are you with me or against me?  Also, quit steppin on my chain *B.*


----------

